# 20ml Dropper Bottles



## WintersFrost (19/6/14)

Heya guys...

Does anyone know where i can get 20ml dropper bottles with child proof caps, Like the ones TWISP uses.
At a reasonable price please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

what area are you bud?


----------



## WintersFrost (19/6/14)

@Riaz Sorry cuz,,, Should have mentioned
Im in Randburg, Fourways Area


----------



## Plbartie (19/6/14)

Would also like to know where in Cape town.


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

cape town- @Oupa should have
@WintersFrost check out the eciggies.co.za website
if not, try vapeking


----------



## waxen (19/6/14)

http://vapemob.co.za/


----------

